# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Hồng Phúc-Ngọc Vân : Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hangnt

164-166 Nguyễn Tri Phương - Đà Nẵng.
Tel: 05113. 646992.
Website: HONGPHUC.COM.VN.
Email: info@ngocvanhongphuc.com
Giờ mở cửa: từ 9h00 đến 22h00 hằng ngày
------------
Về với Miền Trung, đến thăm thành phố Đà Nẵng xinh đẹp, Quý khách không thể nào bỏ qua địa chỉ nhà hàng cơm niêu, cơm đập Hồng Phúc-Ngọc Vân, 164-166 Nguyễn Tri Phương, Tp Đà Nẵng, tại đây Quý vị sẽ được thưởng thức các món ăn Âu-Á và đặc biệt là các món ăn mang đậm hương vị xứ Quảng thân thương.


Với vị trí rất thuận lợi về giao thông (ngay trung tâm thành phố, cách ga tàu và bến xe bus chỉ 5 phút, sát cạnh sân bay Quốc tế), nhà hàng Hồng Phúc-Ngọc Vân còn tạo ra cảm giác thật sự thoải mái cho Quý khách với kiến trúc hiện đại sang trọng, bãi đậu xe rộng, tầm nhìn thoáng và đầy màu xanh trông ra Công viên 29/3…

Hơn nữa, với những đầu bếp tài hoa, đội ngũ phục vụ nhiệt tình, thân thiện và rất chuyên nghiệp…nhà hàng Hồng Phúc-Ngọc Vân chắc chắn sẽ đem đến cho Quý khách những giây phút không thể nào quên trong chuyến đi của mình.

*Hãy đến với chúng tôi, nơi các bạn cảm nhận được: mình là thượng đế!

Nhà hàng Hồng Phúc-Ngọc Vân hân hạnh được phục vụ!*



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## tamtre

cái ảnh đó dùng hiệu ứng anh sáng gì mà đẹp quá

----------


## tuisach

cái đó là chụp qua một tấm kính nên tạo nên ánh sáng mờ ảo như vậy,  có thể người chụp ngồi từ một cửa hàng bên kia đường chụp

----------


## namnguyen

Trông hiệu ứng ảnh ảo quá, mọi người thích chụp kiểu này nhỉ

----------


## hoaban

Bức ảnh càng nhìn càng thấy đẹp, lung linh và mờ ảo.

----------

